# Poljot on Flieger



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

3 more pics of poljot on flieger. btw it's amazing how good digi camera is, none of the scratches in pic 3 (except the one at 10) are visible with the naked eye!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice Paul.

Have told the Mrs about the new Poljot from Ebay?

He He!!

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pin sharp focussing there - are those on the Samsung camera you mentioned Paul? I am getting a camera at the end of this month, I was looking at the Samsung following your post.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Si they are taken using the samsung. very happy with it. Auto focus is very good but you can manual focus as well. Only criticism is it eats AA batteries but as it can use 9 different power sources shouldn't be a problem. I'm looking at getting some of the 2100mAh rechargeables and a fast charger. It's also maybe a little too small if you've got big hands but that may just be because I'm not used to it yet.

After struggleing for years with 35mm I can't get over how you can take an image put it on the pc and if your not happy delete it and try again. Instant tutorial because you can see the results live without having to wait to get film developed and then remember what you did when you took the photo. I never got pictures (especially close up) anywhere near as good as this on film.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

The Samsung is a strong contender at the moment. My only reservation is that they are not a known maker of cameras, will it be reliable?

Thanks pgtips


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No probs Si btw comes with a 2 year warranty and the lens is top quality. Samaung are a real big international player now so I've got my fingers crossed that in 2 years and 1 months time it doesn't stop working


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Paul,

What pixel size is it, my Fuji is 2.2mp and I can't get a close up shot anywhere near the quality of your second pic.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Mark,

2 things drew me to the Samsung

1: 4 Million Pixels

2: super macro down to 6cm

I was very pleased with that second shot. I was trying to get a picture of how the strap fitted around the bar. turned out better than I hoped. I use 2272x1704 pixel size then crop as needed.

It will take pictures in .tiff format instead of .jpg if needed which is uncompressed and therfore even sharper but so far I haven't tried using it (in the largest setting each shot will be about 16meg!).

I've found so far the biggest problem is lighting (hence why pic 3 and the one on the general forum are outdoor shots).


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

PG

If you can, go for the , now readily available, 2300 NiMh ones, really quite cheap thru the 'Bay. The extra does make a difference.

Also, to anyone considering buying a digital camera, if you are gonna take a lot of macro watch shots, consider also getting a circular polarizing filter, it will get rid of those reflections in the crystal that spoil so many close-ups (you will need to check that your prospective camera has a lens thread to take filters).

Roger


----------

